# Drones ?



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

My neighbor has a drone that he or she flys way up high, over their land, over mine, past mine to a neighbors. Not sure how I feel about this - feels a little like invasion of privacy while I am in my backyard. It's very small, like a giant dragon fly. I know it's them because I heard it tonight and saw it rise up while I was out there. 

What do you think? Am I being paranoid? Curious how other people would feel about this. 
I don't know the laws about this but another neighbor said he heard it was illegal. Looks like I have some research to do....


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Its not illegal to fly a drone over another persons property. I believe their are altitude restrictions but they're well within the limits of what it would take to watch everything you do.

It is not illegal and its really upsetting a lot of people. Don't dare try to shoot it down or the FAA will charge you with a felony. 

Personally, I've been looking to purchase a Mavic DJI Pro myself.. 5 mile range, long flight time, 4K stabilized camera...


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Wait till you have a drone fly over you from across the Rio Grande, not a very comforting sight. Wonder how the FAA would feel if I shot that one down?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

no really said:


> Wait till you have a drone fly over you from across the Rio Grande, not a very comforting sight. Wonder how the FAA would feel if I shot that one down?


Its a federal crime to shoot down an aircraft.. of any type..


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

Murby said:


> Its not illegal to fly a drone over another persons property. I believe their are altitude restrictions but they're well within the limits of what it would take to watch everything you do.
> 
> It is not illegal and its really upsetting a lot of people. Don't dare try to shoot it down or the FAA will charge you with a felony.
> 
> Personally, I've been looking to purchase a Mavic DJI Pro myself.. 5 mile range, long flight time, 4K stabilized camera...


haha shoot it down - I wouldn't attempt that, I am not that good a shot. I didn't know it's a felony, I've heard conflicting things about that, haven't read anything about it. I don't believe hearsay so I'll have to look into it.

I did just read that it isn't illegal. 

It is kind of upsetting. Seems like bad taste and an invasion of privacy. There is no reason they need to fly over other people's houses. Why? Why do that?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Murby said:


> Its a federal crime to shoot down an aircraft.. of any type..


Yeah, I just call the Border Patrol to come out, nice bunch of guys enjoy them visiting.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> haha shoot it down - I wouldn't attempt that, I am not that good a shot. I didn't know it's a felony, I've heard conflicting things about that, haven't read anything about it. I don't believe hearsay so I'll have to look into it.
> 
> I did just read that it isn't illegal.
> 
> It is kind of upsetting. Seems like bad taste and an invasion of privacy. There is no reason they need to fly over other people's houses. Why? Why do that?


You could purchase a drone yourself and use it to defend your airspace.. just hang a string or streamer off the bottom and let the other one get tangled in it.


----------



## cfuhrer (Jun 11, 2013)

You're not alone in feeling your privacy was compromised.

My big issue is that no one but the operator knows whether the camera is on or which direction it is pointing. 

I think they should have to operate out of RC parks like the airplanes and helicopters do.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Whether it violates a judicial law or not it may by superseded by a homeowner's law; To say something is against the law isn't going to break anyone's continuous chain of compliance. Laws are broken everyday and most of the time we aren't even aware we did so.
Sounds like you need to make a visit to your neighbors to "clear the air." I wouldn't want to confuse it with the hawks that swoop down on my chickens and shoot it down.


----------



## Gary O' (Aug 4, 2017)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> My neighbor has a drone that he or she flys way up high, over their land, over mine, past mine to a neighbors. Not sure how I feel about this - feels a little like invasion of privacy while I am in my backyard. It's very small, like a giant dragon fly. I know it's them because I heard it tonight and saw it rise up while I was out there.
> 
> What do you think? Am I being paranoid? Curious how other people would feel about this.
> I don't know the laws about this but another neighbor said he heard it was illegal. Looks like I have some research to do....


Good scope

Well placed 17 HMR round

Wait for next drone to happen by

Could be the beginning of a new sport


heh heh


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Whether it violates a judicial law or not it may by superseded by a homeowner's law; To say something is against the law isn't going to break anyone's continuous chain of compliance. Laws are broken everyday and most of the time we aren't even aware we did so.
> Sounds like you need to make a visit to your neighbors to "clear the air." I wouldn't want to confuse it with the hawks that swoop down on my chickens and shoot it down.


It's my understanding that I am not supposed to shoot the hawks either..... Which is funny you mention it since I have two large and a young one currently nested behind my chicken coop and driving me nuts! I hope they move, and maybe the neighbors will too. (doubtful)
We should get over to introduce ourselves but I'm leary to go without my husband and he's not totally sold on going over there.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I wouldn't like that either. Would pay a visit to them and ask them to keep it over their own land.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)




----------



## Hitch (Oct 19, 2016)

If you opt to try and shoot it down use an Airsoft gun, something that makes no noise that can be traced back to you.


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Hitch said:


> If you opt to try and shoot it down use an Airsoft gun, something that makes no noise that can be traced back to you.


I don't think an airsoft gun would do squat to a drone.. probably woudn't even know it was hit...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

no really said:


> Wonder how the FAA would feel if I shot that one down?


SSS


----------



## wy_white_wolf (Oct 14, 2004)

It might not be legal to shot down a drone but you can jam or hijack it's signal.

http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/8-ways-prevent-drones-infringing-privacy/

WWW


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Wrist rocket, crossbow.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd like to own a drone , just to take overhead pics of my property. That would be super useful.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

France is training eagles to take out drones. Seems to me if you can't shoot them down over your private property then you could use an eagle to fix the problem and have privacy again.


http://fortune.com/2017/02/22/drones-eagles-france/

You can have over head pictures of your property and not have a drone to be tempted to fly over others property.
Go to you local air port and some piolet there will get the pictures for you. You can also use Google earth to see your property from space.

*I think Judges have their heads where the sun doesn't shine on this one.* We as property owners have a right to privacy and now even the law can over fly our property and see if there is any law we are breaking *Legal and not need a search warrant.*


 Al


----------



## StL.Ed (Mar 6, 2011)

Murby said:


> Its not illegal to fly a drone over another persons property. I believe their are altitude restrictions but they're well within the limits of what it would take to watch everything you do.
> 
> It is not illegal and its really upsetting a lot of people. Don't dare try to shoot it down or the FAA will charge you with a felony.
> 
> Personally, I've been looking to purchase a Mavic DJI Pro myself.. 5 mile range, long flight time, 4K stabilized camera...


It would be an interesting case if the FAA went for felony charges.

I suspect you are basing your statement on FAA claims from 2016 under 18 U.S.C. 32...
https://www.forbes.com/sites/johngo...crime-so-when-will-us-prosecute/#3f7de21a2a25
https://www.justice.gov/usam/criminal-resource-manual-2-aircraft-sabotage-18-usc-32

However, those statements might be negated by Federal court rulings from earlier this year, in a case regarding drone registration. The courts, in effect, said that drones are model aircraft not subject to FAA rules under the 2012 FAA Modernization and Reform Act, section 336.
http://www.cnsnews.com/commentary/j...ists-federal-drone-registry-declared-unlawful
https://www.gpo.gov/fdsys/pkg/PLAW-112publ95/pdf/PLAW-112publ95.pdf

That might negate applying 18 U.S.C. 32 to shooting at a drone---but I wouldn't want to be the first person to have to contest it.


----------



## dmm1976 (Oct 29, 2013)

I'd like pics more recent than google earth gives. Or spend less than paying a pilot


The freedom of getting a pic whenever I feel like to plan for seasons and see what my layout looks like.


----------



## genebo (Sep 12, 2004)

It is illegal to fly a drone outside of your line of sight. If the operator can't see the drone he's flying, he shouldn't be doing it.

If you shoot at a drone, you will probably be recorded doing it, by the drone's camera. The signal is sent back to the operator in real time, so by the time your bullet hit the drone, you will already be on candid camera.

I really like the results I got from having my neighbor over to take overhead shots of my property. I stood beside him as he filmed, saying "move a little more to the left" until I had the perfect shots from the perfect angle. He went home and edited all his video to make a video of my farm. That was funny.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

genebo said:


> It is illegal to fly a drone outside of your line of sight. If the operator can't see the drone he's flying, he shouldn't be doing it.
> ]


That's not much of a restriction. I used to watch mountain climbers on Mt McKinley from my living room. A distance of about 200 miles away. 

Now with a good telescope they were tiny dots but they were in my " line of sight".


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Murby said:


> Its not illegal to fly a drone over another persons property. I believe their are altitude restrictions but they're well within the limits of what it would take to watch everything you do. It is not illegal and its really upsetting a lot of people. Don't dare try to shoot it down or the FAA will charge you with a felony. Personally, I've been looking to purchase a Mavic DJI Pro myself.. 5 mile range, long flight time, 4K stabilized camera...


Not "illegal" to fly over someone else's property, but against Academy of Model Aeronautics safety code. Where that's relevant is the FAA was struck down in forcing people to register their model aircraft, but you still have to adhere to a safety code of a "community based organization".... and the AMA is currently the only CBO "recognized" by the FAA. They also say you have to remain in "line of sight" which I'm guessing, unless you live in the desert and have some DANG good eyes, 5 miles is not.  There's another "air space modernization" bill currently before Congress, so it's still all "up in the air" so to speak, but I'd check regulations before flying beyond line of sight in case something happens and you come down on top of someone.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

wy_white_wolf said:


> It might not be legal to shot down a drone but you can jam or hijack it's signal.
> 
> http://www.makeuseof.com/tag/8-ways-prevent-drones-infringing-privacy/
> 
> WWW


Again, not legally.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

alleyyooper said:


> France is training eagles to take out drones.


Can you just imagine all the animal rights people's heads literally exploding the first time an eagle had a foot or wing taken off by the carbon fiber blade of one of these things?


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I wonder just what kind of detail you can see from up high with the new higher resolution cameras. Like as in, I wonder what the camo netting the military uses to hide things on the ground looks like to a quad from up high?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> That's not much of a restriction.


In many locations that would mean less than 100-200 yards.
Shooting at them with slingshots or crossbows would be both futile and dangerous.



Lookin4GoodLife said:


> They also say you have to remain in "line of sight" which I'm guessing, unless you live in the desert and have some DANG good eyes, *5 miles *is not.


Unless you spend a fortune, most drones less than a one mile range.
The one this site calls "best" is around $2000 at Amazon.
http://bestreviews.com/best-drones


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Unless you spend a fortune, most drones less than a one mile range.
> The one this site calls "best" is around $2000 at Amazon. http://bestreviews.com/best-drones


Dunno. I've not looked for one with a 5 mile range.  Like Dmm1976, I think they would be interesting to fly over my 60 acres of trees to find out where I want to clear out next, or look for certain things, but other than that, I have no interest in multi-rotors. Now model airplanes, that's a different story. 



Murby said:


> Personally, I've been looking to purchase a Mavic DJI Pro myself.. 5 mile range, long flight time, 4K stabilized camera...


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Lookin4GoodLife said:


> Dunno. I've not looked for one with a 5 mile range.  Like Dmm1976, I think they would be interesting to fly over my 60 acres of trees to find out where I want to clear out next, or look for certain things, but other than that, I have no interest in multi-rotors. *Now model airplanes, that's a different story.*


I used to be heavy into RC Models.. I've had boats, cars, gliders, planes, and even two helicopters.. All before the days of gyro stabilization.. 
We used to launch the 1/2A Estes model rockets from the wingtips of .60 sized airplanes and even outfitted a 4-D engine rocket to control its flight.. (the rocket didn't work out too well).. 
Man, those were the days of fun..


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I started with control line planes and now I fly R/C. I'm just a "planker".  I figure if they ever totally outlaw R/C planes, I'll just stick with my C/L and maybe get a couple cars and build a track on the farm. I flew model rockets when I was a kid and still have a model railroad too. LOL When I was a kid, basically if it would move, I built it.  I would not have a problem with a neighbor's drone flying over my property. If it was just sitting there facing my house or me as I was working for an extended period of time, I'd have a problem with that. If they were just flying around goofing off, I get it, even if they were filming me. If I felt they were "watching" me or if video or photos of me started popping up on FB live or elsewhere on the internet, that's when it would stop, no matter how it had to stop. And I think Congress needs to address those issues. I don't think they should write laws that say "a person can do this to you, but if you do something about it, we're going to charge you with a felony". Like that old saying that "your rights end right at the tip of my nose". If they're going to say everything above my property is part of the NAS, people should not be able to abuse that airspace for their own enjoyment. There has to be reason involved. As someone pointed out above, even law enforcement cannot hover over your property taking pictures without a warrant and a reason to surveil you. I guess that's the biggest part of the problem, is that reason has disappeared from our society. To quote a funny exchange from a great movie, As Good As It Gets..... "How do you write women so well? I think of a man and I take away reason and accountability." (No, I'm not sexist and knocking on you ladies.) I just think that applies to Congress. "I think of a normal, every-day, working class citizen and I take away reason and accountability."


----------



## Shrek (May 1, 2002)

As more folks get concerned about privately owned "peeping drones" I foresee a niche market of wi-fi jammers that force the drones into auto return as a technical version of WWII barrage balloons used to deter enemy aircraft.

As long as whatever ends up being developed is short range and only puts intrusive non secure communication drones into safe return mode without affecting high altitude military drones and aircraft odds are they would be included in future drone regulations.


----------



## 97bravo20 (Aug 7, 2017)

Hi, I'm new to this site but couldn't help commenting on your situation which in my opinion is a blatant violation of your privacy. That said, shooting the neighbors drone down is a bad idea for many reasons but most of all safety. While I understand Gary O's suggestion, using a 17 hmr is an accident waiting to happen. It is smaller than a 22lr (17grains) traveling at about 2600 fps (that's 1 mile in under two seconds!). When you miss (and you will) that little bullet with an expanding polymer tip will travel in an arc for miles hopefully landing in the dirt in the next town. But it it really worth the risk of it hitting someone? If you must shoot it down use a gun designed for the job, a shotgun. That said, you have other options. One option is to buy a drone as suggested and fight fire with fire. One option may actually kill "two birds with one stone". Some airports and land fills are using falconers to rid runways of flocks of birds. They have also been used for drones used around airports. Contact a local falconry club, they may be able to get rid of your hawks nesting nearby and they can easily bring down a mid sized drone. To my knowledge there is no law against a bird mistaking a drone for a prey animal. There are also net guns designed for this exact purpose both retail and DIY. Check Instructables for build ideas. Finally, testing the letter of the law with a stalking/surveillance restraint order may be an option if you have the resources for an attorney. It may not be illegal to fly a drone over private property but I'll bet it is illegal to take pictures or video of areas not publicly visible while you do it. I believe it would fall under electronic surveillance of private property by a civilian. In closing, talk to your neighbor first with a witness and tell him how you feel threatened and under surveillance by his actions and ask him to stop. That way you have established that you made an effort to resolve the issue amicably. When he continues, ratchet up the pressure as you see fit until it's no longer in HIS best interest to pursue his current actions. Even jerks stop when THEIR lives are adversely affected.
Good Luck and best wishes


----------



## TroyT (Jun 24, 2008)

A quick search of seems to indicate that most drones use 2.4 and/or 5 ghz range for control and/or video links. Both 2.4 and 5 ghz are wifi ranges so it could be possible to use every wifi channel in those ranges which may cause problems for the drone or operator. As the drone, gets farther from the operator, the control link would become weaker and interference will have a greater effect. If you live out in the country that may not be a problem, in town your neighbors wouldn't like you using all the wifi channels. Using high output access points that cover all available wifi channels, wouldn't be necessarily illegal. What's the drone operator going to say? "My neighbor is using all the wifi channels?"


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Shrek said:


> As more folks get concerned about privately owned "peeping drones" I foresee a niche market of wi-fi jammers that force the drones into auto return as a technical version of WWII barrage balloons used to deter enemy aircraft.


The problem there is most "jammers" are illegal.
Those laws may change when drones become more of a problem.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

Wonder what would happen if you took the door off a cheap microwave, jammed the door latch sensor so it would operate, pointed the open door at the offending drone and then plugged it in. Wonder if that would be strong enough to drop a drone. I was diddling with one of my models at my dining room table one time and one of my kids put something in the microwave. Knocked my radio signal right out. Don't know how directional "leaking" microwaves are though and whether you could "aim" it at a drone....


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

12 gauge gettin ready for dove season, mistook it for a blue rock, darn, sorry about your toy! Approach the neighbor first and voice your concern to him see if it can be settled that way, If it's a small lot they are flying on it might be hard to stay over their property lines and yet still meet the line of sight rule. If not! Plan B.


----------



## ShannonR (Nov 28, 2012)

And in today's news:
http://www.bbc.com/news/technology-40860806


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

97bravo20 said:


> Hi, I'm new to this site but couldn't help commenting on your situation which in my opinion is a blatant violation of your privacy. That said, shooting the neighbors drone down is a bad idea for many reasons but most of all safety. While I understand Gary O's suggestion, using a 17 hmr is an accident waiting to happen. It is smaller than a 22lr (17grains) traveling at about 2600 fps (that's 1 mile in under two seconds!). When you miss (and you will) that little bullet with an expanding polymer tip will travel in an arc for miles hopefully landing in the dirt in the next town. But it it really worth the risk of it hitting someone? If you must shoot it down use a gun designed for the job, a shotgun. That said, you have other options. One option is to buy a drone as suggested and fight fire with fire. One option may actually kill "two birds with one stone". Some airports and land fills are using falconers to rid runways of flocks of birds. They have also been used for drones used around airports. Contact a local falconry club, they may be able to get rid of your hawks nesting nearby and they can easily bring down a mid sized drone. To my knowledge there is no law against a bird mistaking a drone for a prey animal. There are also net guns designed for this exact purpose both retail and DIY. Check Instructables for build ideas. Finally, testing the letter of the law with a stalking/surveillance restraint order may be an option if you have the resources for an attorney. It may not be illegal to fly a drone over private property but I'll bet it is illegal to take pictures or video of areas not publicly visible while you do it. I believe it would fall under electronic surveillance of private property by a civilian. In closing, talk to your neighbor first with a witness and tell him how you feel threatened and under surveillance by his actions and ask him to stop. That way you have established that you made an effort to resolve the issue amicably. When he continues, ratchet up the pressure as you see fit until it's no longer in HIS best interest to pursue his current actions. Even jerks stop when THEIR lives are adversely affected.
> Good Luck and best wishes



Thanks for your thoughts. My feelings on the situation continue to evolve. Someone off line pointed out to me that planes fly over me in my backyard too and they could be taking photos or video too. I've come to the conclusion that I shouldn't be so vain as to think anyone would want images of me. It isn't likely that is my neighbors mission. It has not become a situation where I feel I am going to approach them yet. I haven't seen or heard it again since that day. My hubby and I will know when the time is right for a visit.

I appreciate everyone's thoughts and input.


I am definitely not going to try to shoot it down. That I am 100% sure of.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

You know it's not his line if sight to the drone that concerns me as much as his line of sight to my formerly private bathroom.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Planes don't fly over your backyard close enough to take a picture of you without you noticing.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Planes don't fly over your backyard close enough to take a picture of you without you noticing.


Planes not only do it but satellites do too.


----------



## wdcutrsdaughter (Dec 9, 2012)

AmericanStand said:


> You know it's not his line if sight to the drone that concerns me as much as his line of sight to my formerly private bathroom.


I totally get what you're saying, initially I was really creeped out. But this thing isn't flying down around the house, it was up high. So high my husband couldn't see it that day. I could because I followed it with my eyes as it went up, so I knew where it was and watched it for a while. If it is low in my back/front yard, we'll go over and talk to them.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> Planes not only do it but satellites do too.


 Planes and satellites that can take a picture of me that I might find embarrassing from high enough I won't notice are expensive enough I don't expect randum harassment.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

If the government can photograph a football from orbit, and tell you the brand logo on it. It might change your concern about the mosquito next door. Those high res cameras are expensive, but I understand the reason and reasonable use. I have no idea what the "spy satellites" can do nowadays, but your bathroom window would be a big target. There really is no such thing as privacy, so don't show anything you wouldn't want seen on facebook.


----------



## Lookin4GoodLife (Oct 14, 2013)

I don't know American.... these new high-res cameras they have now-days can take a pretty nice picture from pretty high up at not a lot of cost. 

That's probably where some of these guys are going to shoot themselves in the foot Cpn..... If someone gets sued, I'm guessing most of the courts are probably going to side with something along the lines of "where you expect reasonable privacy". If a picture gets taken through a window of a house, or video of a fenced in area, say around a swimming pool, where people are typically hidden from view, that's where they'd probably lose their case because people have a reasonable expectation of privacy. Somebody just buzzing along and gets video of you walking across your front yard, not so much. 

All I know is, and I may have already stated it 'cause I'm pretty forgetful, I have nothing against the guys flying multi-rotors and doing some pretty cool things with them. But some of these yahoos who go buy one and go ape with them are probably going to destroy a hobby that I've participated in for 40 years. You know once the government becomes involved in something, it's all downhill from there.


----------



## cpnkrunch (Dec 6, 2014)

Well we could "bounce a BB of a gnat's a** on the other side of the moon" in the 70s. I would hate to know what the new technology can do. I know we expect reasonable privacy. And I am sure someone will mess up and there will be some public court case over it because you can't legislate common sense. I personally would at some point have one to play with, I could check on cows without getting out the four wheeler. Might be a useful TOOL. My son and I had this debate when I got the 4 wheeler, I said tool, he said toy, depends on the use.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I don't expect privacy from my government anymore sadly that ship sailed without a going away party. 
But if my neighbor has to spend a few million to watch me pee I doubt it's worth it to him 
But if horny teen down the street can peak into my daughters shower for $199 I bet he tries.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> But if horny teen down the street can peak into my daughters shower for $199 I bet he tries.


There's a thing called "curtains".


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Did you move to the country to live behind curtains ?
No curtains behind the big oak tree. 
None around my favorite skinny dipping hole. 
What the point of that big picture window in my bathroom if I have to shut the curtain ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> What the point of that big picture window in my bathroom if I have to shut the curtain ?


The curtains should be there to protect the public.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> The curtains should be there to protect the public.


 I spent a lot of money on this farm to protect the public and myself from having a view of each other. Why should I have to give that up so some peeping tom can use my property ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Why should I have to give that up so some peeping tom can use my property ?


No one said you had to give up anything.

You complained about people possibly seeing in.
There are ways to prevent that from happening.

If you placed your teenage daughter's shower behind a picture window, you're really not concerned with "privacy" since you said you could see "200 miles".


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Bearfootfarm said:


> No one said you had to give up anything.
> 
> You complained about people possibly seeing in.
> There are ways to prevent that from happening.
> ...


Lol Wow how you can twist things. 
I find it interesting that you think people should have the right to regulate people on the ocean miles from their home but not someone peeking in their bathroom from from a few feet above their yard. 
Did you note that when I pointed out I could see things 200 miles away they were tiny dots ? Hardly a invasion of privacy. 
So how do you prevent people from seeing into your property ?
I would love some practical advice on how to insure privacy on a farm of 160 acres or so ?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> Lol Wow how you can twist things.


I haven't twisted anything at all.
You're the one who keeps changing the scenarios.



AmericanStand said:


> So how do you prevent people from seeing into your property ?


I don't do anything to keep them from "seeing into my property" since that's impossible to do with 40 acres.

For the house I use blinds and curtains like the vast majority of people concerned about others looking in.


AmericanStand said:


> *I would love some practical advice* on how to insure privacy on a farm of 160 acres or so ?


No, I think you just want to argue.
You cannot realistically "insure privacy" if you think putting up curtains violates your "rights".


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Any of you have a quad copter? I have a few and not all have realtime video, just a memory card. Not all have cameras. Also they do not perform that well with the wind. More than one has floated away in the breeze. Best place I have found to use them is inside the polebarn with the doors closed. Then they become like slot cars without the slots. A whole lot of paranoia in this thread.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

Practice you spear throwing. Like this Russian chap


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

no really said:


> Wait till you have a drone fly over you from across the Rio Grande, not a very comforting sight. Wonder how the FAA would feel if I shot that one down?


As far as you say your neighbors are it would have to be a solar drone to make it to your house lol.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Murby said:


> Its a federal crime to shoot down an aircraft.. of any type..


When I was in high school the FBI came in and handcuffed a student and led him out of class. No one knew why and he didnt return for two weeks. Straight A honor roll student too. Turns out someone dared him to shoot an airplane that was flying over and it hit the wing. Big no no. It was expunged after he became an adult but was a big deal for years. They watched him like a hawk.


----------



## catalekid (Jan 23, 2011)

Oklahoma Senate Bill 660 is beginning to look like it will pass and our governor has stated she will sign it.

Basically, it protects a citizens right to privacy and allows a drone to be shot down under certain circumstances. I hope it passes.

Besides that, I suspect a 10 gauge shot with the barrel inside a well made blind might be undetectable BY CONVENTIONAL PHOTOGRAPHY METHODS as to exactly where the shot came from. They can suspect all they want.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

It's common practice for a camera plane to draw fire. Later intelligence runs the tapes backwards and. All the gun and missile sites are pointed out by their munitions coming back at them.


----------



## Steve_S (Feb 25, 2015)

@wdcutrsdaughter I've read through the thread and some interesting comments in here for sure BUT I'd like to toss in an idea for you...
In my younger days I played with control line model planes and up to Remote Control planes but never got into copters as they were a real bear to fiddle with... Technology has changed that so much now and voila anyone can fly a toy drone OR RC aircraft with minimal difficulty.

My suggestion is a simple one for you to consider... Why not buy an RC Model of a say a Spitfire or P51 Mustang which is easy to fly, practice & have fun with it and when the drone goes up, use the your pursuit plane (with streamers on it) and buzz the drone ... Much like England did with the Germans in WW2... Your on your own "Island" ;-) You might actually enjoy playing with an RC plane and now days they are available with First Person View from the cockpit and SAFE tech which makes them much simpler to fly, many will even use your smartphone - seen them advertised for under $150 USD. The electric ones charge fast and no ongoing costs for fuel etc... BTW, unlike the old days of Balsa Wood and doped paper / cloth, most are made with foams, so they won't smash up like the golden oldies did... (Oh my, many hrs spent repairung them when I was a kid but that was part of the adventure back then)


----------



## Bob Johnsun (May 21, 2017)

wdcutrsdaughter said:


> My neighbor has a drone that he or she flys way up high, over their land, over mine, past mine to a neighbors. Not sure how I feel about this - feels a little like invasion of privacy while I am in my backyard. It's very small, like a giant dragon fly. I know it's them because I heard it tonight and saw it rise up while I was out there.
> 
> What do you think? Am I being paranoid? Curious how other people would feel about this.
> I don't know the laws about this but another neighbor said he heard it was illegal. Looks like I have some research to do....


36 inch bolt action marlin will take care of it .


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

A good air gun won't have a middle flash and can be had in sizes up to .50 caliber.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

AmericanStand said:


> It's common practice for a camera plane to draw fire.


We aren't talking about a war zone or recon missions though.



AmericanStand said:


> A good air gun won't have a *middle flash*


Which guns have a middle flash?


----------



## Murby (May 24, 2016)

Just thought of one other solution that might work...
When I had to put my ham radio antenna up, I needed to get a string over the top of a 100 foot tree.. The solution was to use a hardware store sprinkler control valve and some pvc pipe to hold a bit of air pressure. 
We tie some 30lb test fishing line to a tennis ball then put the tennis ball into the launch tube.. When you release the air pressure out of the sprinkler control valve, it opens wide and allows the air pressure to blow the tennis ball out the tube like a cannon. POOOW! and it launches like an artillery shell.. I used 30 psi and it easily cleared the 100 foot tree with room to spare... 

Even if you miss the drone with the ball, the trailing fishing line will float in the air for a few seconds and catch anything it snags on... Including a drone. 
We even attached the rewinding head to the launcher so we could just reel the line back in.

If you used 4 or 5 fishing poll reels and spread them out about 15 feet each, then attach all the lines to the same tennis ball, you could launch a very large, and nearly invisible net, into the sky that would bring that drone right down.

If it were me, I'd go purchase about 10 cheapo fishing line reels, spread them out in a large 50 to 100 foot line and take that drone out of the air.. When the owner demands his drone back, tell him to pay you three times the amount of money you spent for the setup you used or his drone is going to sustain irreparable damage.

If getting the drone into a good position to fire is a problem, use a cheap tarp to make a 6 foot square (length x width) privacy fence with an open top.. The drone operator wont be able to resist flying over the top of it to look inside.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

OPPS meant muzzle flash.


----------

